# Which of these to try next?



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Trying to a pick out my next food for my dog. He is not allergic to anything, and I feel he does better on moderate protein 25-30%. Which of these foods would you try first (I may end up trying them all in my rotation at some point unless someone convinces me otherwise, which is what I'm hoping will happen!). Would you feed any of these foods?

#1.
Crude Protein	(min)	25.00%
Crude Fat	(min)	15.00%
Crude Fiber	(max)	5.00%
Moisture	(max)	10.00%
Omega-6* Fatty Acids	(min)	3.84%
Omega-3* Fatty Acids	(min)	0.34%
Calcium	1.12	%
Phosphorus 0.93	%

Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Tomato Pomace, Potatoes, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Organic Quinoa Seed Meal, Cottage Cheese, Dried Egg Product, Lecithin, Dehydrated Carrots, Dehydrated Red Bell Peppers, Dehydrated Green Bell Peppers, Dehydrated Broccoli, Dehydrated Peas, Dehydrated Tomatoes, Dehydrated Celery, Dehydrated Spinach, Dehydrated Parsley, Dehydrated Garlic, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, a-Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate), Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Pineapple Stem (Source of Bromelain), Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermenation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermenation Product.

#2.
Crude Protein, not less than	32.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	20.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	3.00%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
Ash, max	6.8%
Calcium - 1.21%
Phosphorus - 0.88%

Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), Millet, Whole Dry Eggs, Herring Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Menhaden Fish Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), Flax Seed Meal, Carrot, Celery, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Lecithin, Salt, DL Methionine, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Propionic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, L-Carnitine, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Betaine Anhydrous, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.

#3. 

Crude Protein, not less than	24.00%
Crude Fat, not less than	13.00%
Crude Fiber, not more than	4.00%
Moisture, not more than	10.00%
Ash, max	7.3%
Calcium - 1.1%
Phosphorus -0.85%

Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Venison Meal, Millet, Rolled Oats, Pearled Barley, Canola Oil, Menhaden Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E)), Dried Tomato Pomace, Flax Seed Meal, Carrot, Celery, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Lecithin, Salt, DL Methionine, L-Lysine, Propionic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, L-Carnitine, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Betaine Anhydrous, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

They all look like pretty decent foods to me. I have never seen a food with lettuce as one of the ingredients so that's pretty interesting for me (#2 and 3). I've also never seen bell pepper be used in a dog food (#1) but I know my old lab used to love the bell peppers I would give her.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah I haven't seen lettuce too much. #2 and #3 are the same brand, different formulas so that makes sense.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ahhh. That does make more sense. Haha.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Unless your dog is super active I wouldn't feed #2, but they make 2 other formulas that would be better suited and I've fed them with decent results, either Annamaet Extra (has corn) or Encore (corn free). Also wouldn't feed #3 if your dog has no allergies and save it for if he does start having issues. Never fed Pinnacle, but it does look decent, pretty similar to Annamaet Encore. I was just looking as some of their grain free formulas the other day.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I would choose #1 or #3, personally. I don't like 30/20 foods. Way too much fat and it causes too much trouble in my dogs (pancreatitis in my bichon).


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> Unless your dog is super active I wouldn't feed #2, but they make 2 other formulas that would be better suited and I've fed them with decent results, either Annamaet Extra (has corn) or Encore (corn free). Also wouldn't feed #3 if your dog has no allergies and save it for if he does start having issues. Never fed Pinnacle, but it does look decent, pretty similar to Annamaet Encore. I was just looking as some of their grain free formulas the other day.


Yeah, Encore was one of the other ones I had in mind, I just didn't want to add too many choices and make a huge new thread!


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I would choose #1 or #3, personally. I don't like 30/20 foods. Way too much fat and it causes too much trouble in my dogs (pancreatitis in my bichon).


Thanks for the heads up on the fat, I haven't used a food with that much fat since he was a puppy so I will keep it in mind before trying it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie did well on Encore but seemed to tire of it.

She is eating Option now and LOVES it and is doing amazing.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I would choose #1 or #3, personally. I don't like 30/20 foods. Way too much fat and it causes too much trouble in my dogs (pancreatitis in my bichon).


I agree. I almost never recommend that high of protein and fat unless the dog is an extremely active, working or herding dog. With Nutro, we do have a formula like that called High Endurance, but like I said, I only recommend it to extremely active workers.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks all! I ended up getting #3 because I like staying within 2 animal protein sources or he starts to get upset and I have some venison I want to use up as a topper before hunting season gets here. Thanks for the opinions!!


----------

